# New PC Configuration?



## Surya Prasad (Jan 11, 2011)

I Need to buy a new CPU?

My PC Configuration is as follows.
Motherboard: Gigabyte 8I865GME-775
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium 4----3.00Ghz 
RAM: DDR 1GB RAM
Hard Disk Storage: Samsung 40GB HD 
Graphics Card: ATi HydraVision 9200 (128MB) 
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Version 2002 SP3
Cabinet: Frontech Beetle

*I want a new PC Configuration with Intel and I have a Budget of Rs.15000 to 22000*


----------



## Piyush (Jan 11, 2011)

well at 20k its better to go for AMD based config rather than intel because of price/performance ratio


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 11, 2011)

Dude you wont get a good Intel based system for 20k.Even if you do get 1 it wont be as good as an AMD based 1 for 20k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 12, 2011)

fill the pc build questionnaire template.

+1 to ssb and piyush. amd will be better in that budget.


----------



## Surya Prasad (Jan 13, 2011)

So you all mean that AMD performs better than Intel in this budget so please give me a good AMD Configuartion??


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

Wait for sandybridge i3 processors.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 13, 2011)

@ *Surya* - lke *Jas* said fill the questionnaire.We need to know what are you gonna use the system for,any components that you have which need not be in the suggestions(like you haven't mentioned anything about the monitor in your opening post) & so on.


----------



## Surya Prasad (Jan 14, 2011)

@* ssb1551* - I just bought a *3D AOC Monitor 3 months* ago so i don't need a monitor the components i need are as follows:

Motherboard: 
Processor:
RAM: 
Hard Disk Storage: 
Graphics Card: 
Cabinet:


----------



## wangda dorjee (Jan 16, 2011)

hey, i am a 3d animator and do audio visual editing also ... my config. as of present is. processor - Intel Quad core GPU - PAlit ATI Radeon 3550 mobo - p35 diamond Hard disk - seagate 1tb ram - 2gb DDR3 ram as my system is a couple of years old i would like to upgrade... so that i have an exelent system for working on very heavy duty 3d works and rendering my 3d work and editing applications.. please advice me on the number of ram i need to procure, the processor and GPU i need to upgrade to... and if i need a rendering card... and the best buy in terms of rendering card... plz reply asap... i would be very much indebt for ur swift reply.. thank you

*** p.s. is it worth going for i7 780 or is i5760 enough for multi media.. best mobo supporting both i5 and i7 
Last edited by wangda dorjee; Today at 04:26 PM. Reason: my budget would be around 30,000


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

surya mention the use of the config.


----------



## ckarthik17 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hope this link helps

C.Karthik's Blog: Best PC configuration


----------



## Cilus (Feb 16, 2011)

wangda dorjee said:


> hey, i am a 3d animator and do audio visual editing also ... my config. as of present is. processor - Intel Quad core GPU - PAlit ATI Radeon 3550 mobo - p35 diamond Hard disk - seagate 1tb ram - 2gb DDR3 ram as my system is a couple of years old i would like to upgrade... so that i have an exelent system for working on very heavy duty 3d works and rendering my 3d work and editing applications.. please advice me on the number of ram i need to procure, the processor and GPU i need to upgrade to... and if i need a rendering card... and the best buy in terms of rendering card... plz reply asap... i would be very much indebt for ur swift reply.. thank you
> 
> *** p.s. is it worth going for i7 780 or is i5760 enough for multi media.. best mobo supporting both i5 and i7
> Last edited by wangda dorjee; Today at 04:26 PM. Reason: my budget would be around 30,000




There is no need to upgrade your entire system. An Intel Quad Core is good enough for 3D animation. Increase your system memory to 4 GB or 6 GB and a good Workstation graphics card.
Right now Corsair 2 GB value Ram price is 1.1K. So getting 2 of them will cost you around 2.2K. a good AMD Workstation Graphics card will be another 15k to 20K.


----------

